# backpacks



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I just ordered a mountainsmith doggie backpack for cash. Anyone have any experience with packs. Is this a good buy??:heh:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It depends which model you got, the new one with the Y-shaped chest strap is better because it helps to equalize the pressure.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't have any knowledge but on RUFFWEAR...personally have had good experiences with their products.

Palisades Pack


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We plan on getting a backpack for Buck once he is no longer in between sizes. I, personally, think it's a good buy 

We would have one already but we don't know when he is going to stop growing and he is RIGHT between the medium and large of most brands and neither fits him right. I can adjust and adjust all day long and one is way too small and the other is way too big.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought one of the threepeaks ones it is a great concept but I think it is only really suitable for certain dogs, and be sure you break them in nicely to it.

One thing I noticed was that the amount of weight that can be carried is very low to start with. And how it is packed in the pack makes a big difference.

Have fun with them though as it does save you having to carry the water on long hikes


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm a huge Ruffwear pusher.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I havent used that specific backpack but I do have a pack the my pei uses. I think they are great. Just dont put too much weight at first, I kinda put some, then after she got used to that, put some more. To build up the weight she could carry. Are you going to go hiking?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

we love our ruffwear as well


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Uno could be a model advertisement for that company in a dog magazine! He's so handsome!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> we love our ruffwear as well


Amazing pic...needs to be entered in the calendar contest one month.


----------



## Aerodogs (Jan 14, 2012)

Another ruffwear fan here. We have the Palisade Packs for longer hikes and the Singletrak Hydration Packs for shorter distances when I just want them to carry some extra water. As long as the fit is proper and the weight is evenly distributed you should be good, just make sure you gradually add the weight.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, thanks guys  if theres an outdoorsy dog contest, I'll be sure to enter!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Heres another pic of Uno and his best pal Indy(with palisades pack) on the same hike


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Those packs are really nice


----------

